# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Έκτακτες αυτός ο φόβος και ο τρόμος

## Elli19899

Ήρθα για δουλειά και ξαφνικά έτσι όπως καθησα στη καρέκλα ένιωσα για δευτερόλεπτα ένα σαν ριπη έκτακτης. Τι έχει νιώσει κανεις έτσι? Ειλικρινά δεν αντέχω άλλο είμαι στα όρια. Προσπαθώ τόσο πολυ αλλά δεν αντέχω άλλο. Μου εχουν χαλάσει τη ζωή δεν αντέχω αυτή την αίσθηση.

----------


## Elenas

Ενιωσες εκτακτες στην σειρα χωρις κανονικο χτυπο?

----------


## Elli19899

Ναι και σήμερα ένιωσα το εξής παλι. Ξαπλωσα από την αριστερή μεριά και ξεκίνησαν τρελές έκτακτες. Το έχει νιώσει κανείς. Είναι τραγικό ρε γμτ.

----------


## Elenas

Ναι οι έκτακτες σε ριπες είναι ότι χειρότερο και τρομακτικό. 
Νιωθω το ίδιο κάποιες φορές όταν σκύβω μπροστά οχι όταν είμαι στο πλάι. Αν δεν αλλάξω στάση δεν σταματάνε οι έκτακτες

----------


## Elli19899

Γιατί ρε παιδι μου όμως αυτό τι πράγμα? Εγώ νιώθω και το στομάχι μου σκατα αυτές τις μέρες. Όσες μέρες το ειχα προσέξει με πολυ μα πολυ αυστηρή δίαιτα ήμουν καλυτερα. Τώρα παλι ενώ δεν τρώω κάτι κακό η καημένη παλι τα ίδια. Εχω απογοητευτεί. Ξαπλωσα με τον φίλο μου παιζαμε και ενώ με είχε αγκαλιά και εγώ ξαπλωμένη από την αριστερη μεριά μου ένιωσα να αρχίζει τρελό πραγμα έκτακτες συνεχόμενες. Σε αυτή τη στάση είχα κάτσει και στον καρδιολογο και τις είχε εντοπίσει και είχε πάθει σοκ πως γίνεται να είναι τόσες πολλές. Δεν αντέχω άλλο περναει κανεις το ίδιο?

----------


## Elenas

Μόνο σοκ επαθε; μια απάντηση στο γιατι ουτε αυτός δεν έδωσε

----------


## Skiouros8

Εκτακτες θεσης είναι, πιεζεται το διάφραγμα. 
Τις αιτίες των έκτακτων τις ξέρουμε πάνω κάτω. Οταν δεν υπαρχει καποιος απο αυτούς τους παράγοντες είναι απλα αυτό που είναι : ένα λάθος της καρδιάς. 

Εγώ είχα τις τελευταίες μέρες καποιες σαν κλωτσια.

----------


## Elli19899

Και εγώ έχω τέτοιες. Έχω νιώσεις πολλες και διάφορες μορφές είναι πραγματικα τρομερό και τρομακτικό. Προσοαθω να ηρεμώ τον εαυτό μου και να προσεχω τι τρώω και γενικά το στομάχι μου μπας και καλυτερεύει η κατάσταση.

----------


## Elenas

Ρε παιδια εγω τις περισσοτερες φορες πρωτα νιωθω κατι σαν φουσκωμα, σαν να ανεβαινουν στομαχι διαφραγμα εντερα τα παντα προς τα πανω και μετα ερχονται οι εκτακτες. Ξερω κατα καποιο τροπο πριν τις νιωσω οτι θα τις νιωσω και αναρωτιεμαι αυτο ειναι θεμα στο διαφραγμα? Το εχετε νιωσει η ειμαι η μονη? ΓΓενικα ολη μερα προσπαθω να καταλαβω ποτε ερχονται ποτε φευγουν γιατι πως κτλ κτλ. Δεν λεει να ξεκολλησει το μυαλο...

----------


## Elli19899

Σε νιώθω απόλυτα.... Τα νιώθω και εγώ όλα αυτά γι αυτό προσπαθώ να φτιάξω και το στομάχι μου που είναι και αυτό σκατα. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω για να βοηθησω μπας και ηρεμησω λίγο. Φοβάμαι τρέμω. Ελπίζω να μην παθω κάτι από αυτές. Είναι στιγμές που μου κόβονται τα ποδια. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να συμβαίνει. Προχθές στρεσαριστηκα με κάτι οικογενειακό και έγινε χαμός ξεκίνησαν να βαράνε. Είναι όλα που με χαλάνε? Δεν ξέρω γμτ πια

----------


## Eirinitr8

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ!
ΕΧΕΙ ΛΙΓΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΟΥΜΑΙ. ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΓΥΡΙΣΕΙ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ ΕΚΑΝΑ 2 ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΧΑΣΙΜΟΤΟ ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ. ΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΕΙ?? ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ. ΑΚΟΜΑ ΧΘΕΣ ΠΗΓΑ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΟΛΟΓΟ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΑΧΥΠΑΛΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΩΝ. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΕΙΠΕ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΛΟΓΟΣ ΑΓΩΓΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΘΩ ΚΑΤΙ. ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΡΩΤΙΕΜΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΖΩ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ? ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΝΤΡΑ ΚΑΙ 2 ΥΠΕΡΟΧΑ ΜΙΚΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ. ΔΕΝ ΜΑΡΕΣΕΙ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΖΩ ΜΟΝΙΜΩΣ ΜΕ ΦΟΒΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΓΡΗΓΟΡΣΗ. ΩΡΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΞΑΠΛΩΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΣΠΑΣΕΙ Η ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ. ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ. ΘΕΛΕΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΠΟ ΤΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ....

----------


## Elenas

ποσες εκτακτες κανεις μεσα στην ημερα ειρηνη. δυστυχως ναι πρεπει ν μαθεις να ζεις με αυτες. ειχα αρκετες μερες να νιωσω και ενιοωθα οτι επιτελους με αφησαν και σημερα που πηγα πρωτη μερα δουλεια αγχωθηκα λιγο και ειναι ασταματητες εκτοτε. απαλευτες απλα

----------


## Νικος99

Καλησπερα κ απο εμένα…το τελεφταιο 5μηνο άπειρα συμπτώματα άπειρες εξετάσεις φυσικά όλα Καλα…οι έκτακτες μ ειναι σπάνιες μπορεί να συμβει 1-3 μεσα στην βδομαδα τις οποίες θα τις Καταλάβω μονο εχω βάλει το δάχτυλο στο λαιμό κ πιάσω και κενο που κανουν…πριν 7 μέρες όμως μ συνέβει κατι κ με τρόμαξε πολυ…περπάταγα σε ανηφόρα κ ξαφνικά νιώθω στιγμιαία δύσπνοια του δευτερολέπτου,πιάνω παλμούς κ συναιβει αυτο…παλμος γρήγορος Γτ ανχωθηκα κενο 1/2 δευτερα παλμος κενο παλι 1/2 δευτερα και μετα αρχησε κανονικά τρόμαξα παρα πολυ νόμιζα δν θα χτυπήσει η καρδια μ….δν μ χε ξανασυμβεί Τόσο έντονα….εξετάσεις πριν ενα μηνα τριπλεξ καρδιογράφημα χολτερ κοπώσεως μαγνητικη όλα τέλεια…εκτός απο μια διαλειπουσα προδιεγερση π υπήρχε απο παντα….ήθελα να μάθω νιώθει άλλος τόσο μεγάλο κενο συνεχόμενο….ευχαριστω….

----------


## Elenas

εκτακτες στην σειρα ηταν μου συμβαινει συνεχεια. τυχερος εισαι γενικα οποτε αν θες την συμβουλη μου μην το σκεφτεσαι και συνεχισε την ζωη σου πριν αρχισει να αυξανεται ο αριθμος τους.

----------


## Νικος99

Άσε εχω κανει τα παντα και δν μπορω να χαλαρώσω…ξανάβαλα χολτερ έδειξε 13 κολπικές έκτακτε το οποίο μ πάνε ειναι ανευφ σημασιας και οτι ειναι κ καλο π ειναι κολπικες και μ λει όλοι κανουν λιγες φυσιολογικό ειναι και ειχα λει κι συνεχόμενες αλλα δν Καταλαβα τπτ τωρα…τότε το Καλαβα μαλλον Γτ περπατάγα και ήταν πιο έντονοι οι παλμοί και εβαλα και το χέρι μ….να σε Καλα παντως…

----------


## Elenas

ναι οντως οι κολπικες ειναι ανευ σημασιας. εγω κανω κοιλιακες δυστυχως

----------


## Νικος99

Περασα εναν μηνα μεσα στο ανχος και ακομα δν εχω ηρεμήσει δν έτρωγα δν έπινα νερό κοιμομουνα το βράδυ 3/4 ωρες μαξ..απο όλα αυτά μ βγήκανε είπαν και να ηρεμήσω….τι αισθάνεσε παντα;και με πιον τροπο;

----------


## Elenas

λογικο σε καταλαβαινω και εγω ειχα τις χειροτερες και πιο συχνες κρισεις πανικου της ζωης μου εξαιτιας τους. τις αισθανομαι πλεον σαν κενο οχι χτυπο λογω του οτι ειναι οι κοιλιακες. ειναι πολυ χειροτερο απο το εντονο μπαμ των κολπικων. και τις τριγκαρει το αγχος και το ζορι γενικοτερα. οταν ειμαι ηρεμη ειναι οκ αλλα σημερα πχ πηγα δουλεια ζοριστηκα και μετα δεν ελεγαν να σταματησουν

----------


## Νικος99

> λογικο σε καταλαβαινω και εγω ειχα τις χειροτερες και πιο συχνες κρισεις πανικου της ζωης μου εξαιτιας τους. τις αισθανομαι πλεον σαν κενο οχι χτυπο λογω του οτι ειναι οι κοιλιακες. ειναι πολυ χειροτερο απο το εντονο μπαμ των κολπικων. και τις τριγκαρει το αγχος και το ζορι γενικοτερα. οταν ειμαι ηρεμη ειναι οκ αλλα σημερα πχ πηγα δουλεια ζοριστηκα και μετα δεν ελεγαν να σταματησουν


Εγω Τίς καταλαβαινω μονο αν Ψυλαφησω τον παλμό εκείνη την στιγμή σαν κενο…αλλα μ Πε κολπικές το λεω επειδή είπες οτι έχουν χτύπους οι κολπικές νομιζω οτι και κοιλιακες και κολπικές εμφανίζονται με διάφορους τρόπους…25 του Μαρτίου π βαλα χολτερ δν ειχα καμια και χθες π εβαλα ειχα 13…μ Πε ανχος καθαρά…ελπίζω να εισαι Καλα…

----------


## Elenas

> Εγω Τίς καταλαβαινω μονο αν Ψυλαφησω τον παλμό εκείνη την στιγμή σαν κενο…αλλα μ Πε κολπικές το λεω επειδή είπες οτι έχουν χτύπους οι κολπικές νομιζω οτι και κοιλιακες και κολπικές εμφανίζονται με διάφορους τρόπους…25 του Μαρτίου π βαλα χολτερ δν ειχα καμια και χθες π εβαλα ειχα 13…μ Πε ανχος καθαρά…ελπίζω να εισαι Καλα…


Οι κολπικες είναι πολύ πιο έντονες οι κοιλιακες όμως αφήνουν κάτι περίεργο πίσω τους
Ο τρόμος είναι μεγαλύτερος. Σε εμενα τουλάχιστον 
Κοίτα εφόσον δεν τις αισθάνεσαι σταματα να ψάχνεσαι. Όλοι κάνουν μην αγχώνεσαι δεν βοηθά το άγχος. Σκέψου τις προάλλες χτυπούσε πολυ δυνατά η καρδιά του συντρόφου μου ο οποίος είναι αθλητής και ακούγοντας της καρδιά του εγω σαν κλασική εμμονικη με καρδιά ένιωσα αρκετές έκτακτες και προφανώς αυτός δεν ένιωσε τιποτα. Και όταν τιυ το ειπα ήταν σε φάση Α ναι; οκ δεν με νοιάζει. Εγώ αν μου το έλεγαν θα χα φάει φρίκη. Το άγχος πρέπει να μάθουμε να περιορίζουμε και όλα θα ναι καλύτερα

----------


## Νικος99

[QUOTE=Elenas;1192009]Οι κολπικες είναι πολύ πιο έντονες οι κοιλιακες όμως αφήνουν κάτι περίεργο πίσω τους
Ο τρόμος είναι μεγαλύτερος. Σε εμενα τουλάχιστον 
Κοίτα εφόσον δεν τις αισθάνεσαι σταματα να ψάχνεσαι. Όλοι κάνουν μην αγχώνεσαι δεν βοηθά το άγχος. Σκέψου τις προάλλες χτυπούσε πολυ δυνατά η καρδιά του συντρόφου μου ο οποίος είναι αθλητής και ακούγοντας της καρδιά του εγω σαν κλασική εμμονικη με καρδιά ένιωσα αρκετές έκτακτες και προφανώς αυτός δεν ένιωσε τιποτα. Και όταν τιυ το ειπα ήταν σε φάση Α

----------


## Νικος99

Εγω π λες Εχω και ενα δεματιο απο παντα δν το ξερά Γτ δν πολυ φενεται…διαλειπουσα προδιεγερση μ είπανε π εξαφανίζετε στην κόπωση ενα ψόφιο δεματιο δλδ…αλλα διάβασα αν έχεις έκτακτες μπορεί να ενεργοποιηθεί λογικα πρεπει να ειναι παρα πολλές σωστά κατι 10.000 και τετια που βλέπω αν ξέρεις;

----------


## Elenas

> Εγω π λες Εχω και ενα δεματιο απο παντα δν το ξερά Γτ δν πολυ φενεται…διαλειπουσα προδιεγερση μ είπανε π εξαφανίζετε στην κόπωση ενα ψόφιο δεματιο δλδ…αλλα διάβασα αν έχεις έκτακτες μπορεί να ενεργοποιηθεί λογικα πρεπει να ειναι παρα πολλές σωστά κατι 10.000 και τετια που βλέπω αν ξέρεις;


Εγω δεν ξέρω από τι προέρχονται αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι είναι άπειρες και δεν σταματάνε τωρα ππυ έχω το άγχος στην δουλειά. Ξαι δεν είναι καν κάποιο τρομερό άγχος. Υππσεινηδητο κυρίως. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω δεν πάει άλλο...

----------


## Elli19899

Καλησπέρα και από μένα. Σήμερα έχω πολλες δυστυχώς. Ασταμάτητες και ίσως φταίει και το στομάχι μου σήμερα έφαγα αηδίες και το πληρώνω. Ελπίζω δηλαδή να είναι από κάτι τέτοιο. Δεν ξέρω ρε παιδια. Εγώ τις κρίσεις πανικού τις εμφάνιζα στον υπνο. Και τι δεν έπαθα με όλο αυτό ξυπνουσα μη μπορώντας να πάρω ανάσα πεταγομουν έλεγα πάει εδώ θα μείνω. Η ξυπνουσα από έκτακτες. Έλεγα πάλι πεθαινω. Μιλάμε χάλια. Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά ελπίζω απλά να βρουμε όλοι την ψυχική μας ηρεμία δεν αντέχω άλλο να νιώθω αυτο το πράγμα. Τις νιώθω και σαν κενό και σαν χτυπημα και μου κόβεται η ανάσα και όλα. Είναι τόσο τρομακτικές. Συνεχόμενες και ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω.

----------


## Elli19899

Σήμερα παλι τα ίδια στη δουλειά. Ανέβηκα μια σκάλα και τσουπ άρχισαν. Και το στομάχι παλι κάπως. Ένα γιαουρτι και ένα σοκολατάκι έφαγα. Έλεος να τα κόψω όλα να ησυχάσω μου φαίνεται

----------


## Fissan

Είχα συνέχεια για πάρα πολύ καιρό. Καθόμουν και είχα έκτακτες, οδηγούσα το ίδιο, ξαπλωνα ειχα ριπες. Πήγα σε αρκετούς καρδιολόγος όλα φυσιολογικά. Μέχρι που έβαλα Holter ρυθμού.. Και εκεί που ήμουν σίγουρη ότι θα είχαν καταγραφεί δεκάδες έκτακτες μου είπαν ότι είχα λίγες φυσιολογικές έκτακτες. Τελικά ήταν από άγχος. Έκανα ψυχοθεραπεια και μετά από πολύ καιρό όταν δεν τους έδινα πια σημασία έφυγαν. Τωρα με πιάνουν που και που αλλά δεν δινω σημασία.

----------


## Fissan

> Σήμερα παλι τα ίδια στη δουλειά. Ανέβηκα μια σκάλα και τσουπ άρχισαν. Και το στομάχι παλι κάπως. Ένα γιαουρτι και ένα σοκολατάκι έφαγα. Έλεος να τα κόψω όλα να ησυχάσω μου φαίνεται


Πολλές φορές κάποια τρόφιμα φουσκώνουν το έντερο το οποίο πιέζει το διάφραγμα και δημιουργείται αυτό. Ή το έντερο μπορεί να έχει πολύ αέρα και να πιέζει

----------


## Elenas

Ναι και εμένα το άγχος τις τριγκαρει. Παράλληλα νιωθω να ανεβαίνει και το διάφραγμα και με κάθε κίνηση έχω συνεχόμενες. Ειναι ασταμάτητες δεν αντέχω άλλο. Ορισμένες φορές νιώθω τελείως ανάπηρη εξαιτίας τους γιατι μιυ ναι αδύνατον να δουλέψω έχοντας ριπες. Απλα δεν γίνεται. Μακάρι να υπάρξουν περαιτέρω μελέτες και έρευνες και να δοθεί μια εξήγηση και μια λύση κάποια στιγμή

----------


## Elli19899

Παιδιά σήμερα δεν έχουν σταματήσει αλήθεια. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω αλλάζω θέσεις δεν έχω φάει πολυ και παλι εκεί τα ίδια. Από αυριο αρχίζω παλι σκληρή δίαιτα. Θα το πατησω κατω το στομάχι να δω αν είναι από εκεί. Δεν αντέχω άλλο έχω φτάσει σε άσχημο σημείο. Περιμένω και περιοδο τώρα και είμαι να σκάσω μιλάμε βαράει ότι να ναι η καρδιά μου. Μακάρι να βρεθεί κάτι μια εξήγηση ρε Έλενα να ηρεμήσουμε δεν αντέχεται αυτο το πραγμα που ζουμε. Ο καρδιολογος μου είχε πει να δουμε πρώτα το στομάχι αλλιώς να παω για ablation. Αλλά ρε συ το φοβάμαι πολυ. Δεν θέλω να παω εκεί κατευθείαν. Μου το παρουσιασε ως απλό αλλά δεν θέλω ακόμα. Τι να κάνω...

----------


## Elenas

Εγω το έχω ζητήσει αν και από όσα έχω διαβάσει στις έκτακτες δεν έχει και ιδιαίτερη επιτυχία. Αν ήταν σίγουρο ότι θα εξαφανιστούν θα γυρνούσα όλους τους γιατρούς αυτης της χώρας μέχρι να με στείλει κάποιος να το κάνω. Ωστόσο οι γιατροί μου μέχρι τώρα αρνούνται γιατι όσες φορές έβαλα χολτερ δεν καταγράφηκε σχεδόν τίποτα. Ένα χαπάκι μου έγραψε ο τελευταίος για τις δύσκολες μέρες αλλά δεν θέλω από αυτή την ηλικία να ξεκινήσω τα καρδιολογοκα χαπια.

----------


## Agnwsti

> Παιδιά σήμερα δεν έχουν σταματήσει αλήθεια. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω αλλάζω θέσεις δεν έχω φάει πολυ και παλι εκεί τα ίδια. Από αυριο αρχίζω παλι σκληρή δίαιτα. Θα το πατησω κατω το στομάχι να δω αν είναι από εκεί. Δεν αντέχω άλλο έχω φτάσει σε άσχημο σημείο. Περιμένω και περιοδο τώρα και είμαι να σκάσω μιλάμε βαράει ότι να ναι η καρδιά μου. Μακάρι να βρεθεί κάτι μια εξήγηση ρε Έλενα να ηρεμήσουμε δεν αντέχεται αυτο το πραγμα που ζουμε. Ο καρδιολογος μου είχε πει να δουμε πρώτα το στομάχι αλλιώς να παω για ablation. Αλλά ρε συ το φοβάμαι πολυ. Δεν θέλω να παω εκεί κατευθείαν. Μου το παρουσιασε ως απλό αλλά δεν θέλω ακόμα. Τι να κάνω...


Έλλη στο χολτερ πόσες φάνηκε ότι έκανες στο 24ωρο? Εγώ έκανα 5 χιλιάδες. Έκανα μαγνητική καρδιάς. Ξεκινησα λοπρεσορ. Όταν ξεκίνησα όμως θεραπεία με αντικαταθλιπτικό σταμάτησαν.

----------


## Elenas

> Έλλη στο χολτερ πόσες φάνηκε ότι έκανες στο 24ωρο? Εγώ έκανα 5 χιλιάδες. Έκανα μαγνητική καρδιάς. Ξεκινησα λοπρεσορ. Όταν ξεκίνησα όμως θεραπεία με αντικαταθλιπτικό σταμάτησαν.


Και εμένα το αντικαταθλιπτικο βοηθά...

----------


## Agnwsti

> Και εμένα το αντικαταθλιπτικο βοηθά...


Πήρες ποτέ κάποιο αντιαρρυθμικο; Θυμάμαι μου ερχινε το λοπρεσορ τους παλμούς στους 50-55.. και φοβόμουν τότε γιατί μου είχε πει ότι δε θέλουμε να πέσουν κάτω από 50... Τρελό άγχος από κρίσεις πανικού... Αςστην αρχή δεν με έπιανε έκανα σερί....κοιλιακές...μετά κάτι κάναμε...κ ακόμα καλύτερα με θεραπεία..

----------


## Eirinitr8

Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι.... Αυτό μου είπε και ο καρδιολόγος που πήγα 2η φορά τρομαγμένη... Η αλήθεια όταν δεν έχω τόσο άγχος η περίεργες σκέψεις είναι καλά!!

----------


## Elenas

> Πήρες ποτέ κάποιο αντιαρρυθμικο; Θυμάμαι μου ερχινε το λοπρεσορ τους παλμούς στους 50-55.. και φοβόμουν τότε γιατί μου είχε πει ότι δε θέλουμε να πέσουν κάτω από 50... Τρελό άγχος από κρίσεις πανικού... Αςστην αρχή δεν με έπιανε έκανα σερί....κοιλιακές...μετά κάτι κάναμε...κ ακόμα καλύτερα με θεραπεία..


Δεν πήρα και δεν θέλω. Όλα η αγχώδης διαταραχή μου τα προκαλεί το ξέρω αυτό. Δεν παύουν ναναι τρομακτικές βέβαια. Με ζαναξ ηρεμούν. Με τις απλές έκτακτες εγω κομπλέ είμαι. Με τις ριπες κοιλιακών έχω θέμα. Δεν μπορώ να κάνω βήμα και αμέσως αρχίζουν και δεν έχουν σταματημό. Σκύβω ριπες. Αγχώνομαι ριπες. Κάθομαι ριπες. Σηκώνομαι ριπες.εφοσον όμως δεν έχουν καταγραφεί δεν μπορούν να μου πουν και τίποτα. Εχω μια έλλειψη σε μαγνήσιο αλλα κάθε φορά που παίρνω το συμπλήρωμα είναι χειρότερα υην επόμενη δρν ξέρω γιατί .Καλώς ή κακώς τα αντικαταθλιπτικα βοηθάνε να καλυτερευσουβ πολλά συμπτώματα οπότε όπως είπα και στον γιατρό μου πλέον δεν με νοιάζει να τα παίρνω και εφορου ζωής αρκεί να είμαι λειτουργική. Στα 25 μου νιώθω ήδη 45...

----------


## ladybird12

Καλημέρα σας, καί εγώ είχα πέρσι συνέχεια έκτακτες αλλά χτες κάποιες στιγμές-δευτερολεπτα είχα κάτι διαφορετικό εξίσου τρομακτικό.
Ένιωθα στο λαιμό μια πίεση ένα βάρος χωρίς όμως να νιώθω ότι έχανε Ρυθμό η καρδιά, αλλά πάλι νόμιζα ότι πεθαίνω...σας έχει συμβεί κάτι παρόμοιο;

----------


## Elli19899

Και εγώ γενικά νιώθω σφίξιμο παντου και γενικά τις νιώθω περίεργα κάθε φορά. Τώρα ξαφνικά το βράδυ άρχισαν παλι. Γιατί δεν ξέρω. Το ότι όμως σας σταματούν με αντικαταθλιπτικά ε ρε παιδιά δεν ξέρω. Τι στο καλό μας συμβαίνει γμτ. Γιατί έτσι. Ίσως πρέπει και εγώ να παρω τελικά. Είμαι ποου άγχος. Δεν το θέλω να έχω εννοείται και φυσικά και εγώ δεν θέλω χάπια από τοσο μικρή αλλά δεν αντέχω άλλο νιώθω χάλια κάθε μέρα. Τώρα έχω έκτακτες εδώ και ώρες. Το χολτερ όταν είχα βάλει είχε δείξει έντεκα μόνο. Δεν ξέρω γιατί ρε παιδιά. Τι κακό και αυτό. Ο καρδιολογος όμως τις είχε πιασει λαιβ μιας και αν ξαολωσω από αριστερά ξεκινούν και πολλες μαζί και ασταμάτητες. Μόλις το είδε δεν το πιστευε. Και γι αυτό μου μίλησε για αυτή την εξέταση αλλά εγώ τη φοβάμαι

----------


## ladybird12

Ποια εξέταση;


> Και εγώ γενικά νιώθω σφίξιμο παντου και γενικά τις νιώθω περίεργα κάθε φορά. Τώρα ξαφνικά το βράδυ άρχισαν παλι. Γιατί δεν ξέρω. Το ότι όμως σας σταματούν με αντικαταθλιπτικά ε ρε παιδιά δεν ξέρω. Τι στο καλό μας συμβαίνει γμτ. Γιατί έτσι. Ίσως πρέπει και εγώ να παρω τελικά. Είμαι ποου άγχος. Δεν το θέλω να έχω εννοείται και φυσικά και εγώ δεν θέλω χάπια από τοσο μικρή αλλά δεν αντέχω άλλο νιώθω χάλια κάθε μέρα. Τώρα έχω έκτακτες εδώ και ώρες. Το χολτερ όταν είχα βάλει είχε δείξει έντεκα μόνο. Δεν ξέρω γιατί ρε παιδιά. Τι κακό και αυτό. Ο καρδιολογος όμως τις είχε πιασει λαιβ μιας και αν ξαολωσω από αριστερά ξεκινούν και πολλες μαζί και ασταμάτητες. Μόλις το είδε δεν το πιστευε. Και γι αυτό μου μίλησε για αυτή την εξέταση αλλά εγώ τη φοβάμαι


Τις εκτακτες δεν τις καταλάβαινω τώρα όταν ή άν έχω. Είχα βάλει χολτερ Κ γω Κ είχα 6 αλλά ούτε που το είχα καταλάβει.

----------


## Elenas

Έλλη μου από ότι ρχω καταλάβει από τα ποστ σου γενικότερα έχεις θέματα με το άγχος οπότε ίσως πρπεει να κοιτάξεις προς αυτη την κατεύθυνση. Αν όχι φαρμακευτικά ρστω ψυχοθεραπευτικα. Τι έκτακτες κάνεις ξερεις; κολπικες κοιλιακες;; 
Γενικά αυτό που έχω διαβάσει είναι ότι πάνω από 4-5 δτην σειρά ανησυχούν τους γιατρούς. Το δικό μου το πρόβλημα είναι ότι κάνω πολλές παραπάνω στην σειρά αλλά δεν έχει καταγραφεί τιποτα σε χολτερ η κάπου αλλού και έτσι δεν μου δίνουν καν σημασία. Ο ένας γιατρός μου είπε ότι μπορεί να καταλήξω με κολπικη μαρμαρυγη αν οντως κάνω τόσες αλλα λόγω ηλικίας δεν τον ανησυχεί ιδιαίτερα. Πλέον λέω αντε να φτάσω 40 να αρχίσουν να δίνουν λίγη σημασία. Έχουν φάει κόλλημα με την ηλικία

----------


## Agnwsti

> Δεν πήρα και δεν θέλω. Όλα η αγχώδης διαταραχή μου τα προκαλεί το ξέρω αυτό. Δεν παύουν ναναι τρομακτικές βέβαια. Με ζαναξ ηρεμούν. Με τις απλές έκτακτες εγω κομπλέ είμαι. Με τις ριπες κοιλιακών έχω θέμα. Δεν μπορώ να κάνω βήμα και αμέσως αρχίζουν και δεν έχουν σταματημό. Σκύβω ριπες. Αγχώνομαι ριπες. Κάθομαι ριπες. Σηκώνομαι ριπες.εφοσον όμως δεν έχουν καταγραφεί δεν μπορούν να μου πουν και τίποτα. Εχω μια έλλειψη σε μαγνήσιο αλλα κάθε φορά που παίρνω το συμπλήρωμα είναι χειρότερα υην επόμενη δρν ξέρω γιατί .Καλώς ή κακώς τα αντικαταθλιπτικα βοηθάνε να καλυτερευσουβ πολλά συμπτώματα οπότε όπως είπα και στον γιατρό μου πλέον δεν με νοιάζει να τα παίρνω και εφορου ζωής αρκεί να είμαι λειτουργική. Στα 25 μου νιώθω ήδη 45...


Να προσθέσω εδώ ότι εγώ το πήρα για να μην τις νιώθω όχι επειδή κινδύνευα . Κάποια χάπια μπορεί να είναι καρδιολογικά αλλα δεν σημαίνει πως αν πάρεις κάποιο θεωρείσαι καρδιοπαθης. Το λέω αυτό διότι λες δεν θέλω αλλά παρόλαυτα δεν τις αντέχεις. Εγώ πάλι δεν ήθελα να παίρνω ζαναξ..επίσης με το να μην τις νιώθεις σε βοηθάει να διαχειρίζεσαι και ο άγχος...στην πρώτη αρρυθμία που νιώθεις αυτόματα σε πιάνει χωρίς να το καταλάβεις και εμένα με κινήσεις με έπιαναν βέβαια άμα περπατούσα ή έκανα κάτι σταμάταγαν. Τα πήρα έξι μήνες ( το χαπάκι το έκοβα στα 4 και έπαιρνα ένα κομματάκι ανα 12 ώρες. δηλαδή μισό όλη μέρα και το όριο είναι δύο χάπια την μέρα δηλαδή επαιρνα πολύ λίγο κάτι σαν αντιβίωση αφού ο σκοπός ήταν να μην τις νιώθω βασικά δεν έκανα καν...ο καρδιογράφος δεν ξανά έδωσε αρρυθμία. Στη μαγνητική δεν έκανα καμία.και τώρα όλα καλά. Και χωρίς θεραπεία εδώ μένει και δεν εμφανίστηκαν ξανά κ δεν τις λες κ λίγες πέντε χιλιάδες. Τώρα θα νιωσ που και που αλλά ελλαχιστες. Κι εγώ δεν ήθελα να παίρνω χάπια αλλά ο στόχος μου πάντα είναι να προσπαθώ να καταπολεμήσω μια κατάσταση κάνεις δεν είπε ότι θα νιώθεις αρρυθμίες μια Ζωή άρα να παιρνεις και τα χάπια μια Ζωή έκανα μεγάλη δουλειά με τον εαυτό μου για να σταματήσουν από μόνες τους. Κι εγώ στα 26 μου τα πήρα. Βέβαια είναι δικαίωμα σου να μην θέλεις να πάρεις και η αλήθεια είναι ότι κανένα χαπι δεν γιατρεύει αρρυθμίες. Θέλει πολύ προσωπική δουλειά για να σταματήσουν εγώ αυτό κατάλαβα από αυτό που πέρασα. Μιλάμε πάντα για τις δικές μας περιπτώσεις έτσι όχι ανθρώπων που τις έχουν από καρδιολογικά θέματα.

----------


## Elli19899

Έχεις δίκιο. Ίσως πρεπει να παρω κάτι για να δω κιόλας αν θα αλλάξει κάτι. Φοβάμαι να παρω το παραμικρο μη τυχόν και ενοχλήσω η με πιάσουν πιο πολλες κλπ. Μέχρι και για το στομάχι φοβάμαι να παρω κάτι σε αντιβίωση. Με πιανουν μέχρι και όταν κάνω σεξ ρε παιδιά. Μη κοροϊδεψετε αλλά με πιάνει μετά αφου κάνω τσουπ ξεκινάνε. Νιώθω παράλληλα και το στομάχι μου σκτα. Και τι να κάνω? Να σταματήσω να ζω? Να μη κάνω τίποτα να μη τρώω τίποτα? Εχω απελπιστεί πια. Σκέφτομαι τα πάντα δυο και τρεις φορές από την ώρα που θα ξυπνήσω. Λέω δεν έχω άγχος αλλά έχω τρέλα άγχη. Τρελά. Από την ώρα που θα βγω από το σπίτι φοβάμαι μην κάνω κάποιο λάθος μη στεναχωρήσω κανέναν να τους κανω όλους περήφανους. Και καταλήγω να τρελαίνομαι ακόμα και με ιδέες μην παθω κάτι μη παθει κάποιος δικός μου κάτι όλη μέρα κάθε μέρα τα ίδια άγχη. Πως να μη κλατάρει η καρδιά μου μετα? Πως να μην έχω έκτακτες. Αλλά παλι όλος ο κόσμο έχεις χίλια δυο δεν νιώθουν όλοι έκτακτες. Γιατί δεν σταματούν?

----------


## Eirinitr8

Καλημέρα!!! Έχω το ίδιο θέμα.... Λόγω άγχους.... Πήγα σε όλους τους γιατρούς και σε καρδιολόγο 2 φορές.... Μου είπε δεν θέλει να μου δώσεις αγωγή να μην τις νιώθω γτ δνε βρίσκει τον λόγο... Μετά από καρδιογραφημα και υπέρηχο μου είπε πως από θέμα καρδίας δεν κινδυνεύω...

----------


## Agnwsti

> Καλημέρα!!! Έχω το ίδιο θέμα.... Λόγω άγχους.... Πήγα σε όλους τους γιατρούς και σε καρδιολόγο 2 φορές.... Μου είπε δεν θέλει να μου δώσεις αγωγή να μην τις νιώθω γτ δνε βρίσκει τον λόγο... Μετά από καρδιογραφημα και υπέρηχο μου είπε πως από θέμα καρδίας δεν κινδυνεύω...


Λίγο κουλο μου ακούγεται να μην θέλει να σου δώσει να μην τις νιώθεις κι ότι δεν βρίσκει τον λόγο. Άλλο το να μην το χρειάζεσαι απαραίτητα γιατί δεν τίθεται θέμα κινδύνου και άλλο να κρίνει ότι απλά και τι έγινε προσπέρασε το...αφού υποφέρεις... Είναι καθαρά θέμα ψυχολογίας δηλαδή τα ηρεμιστικά πως τα γράφουν και τα προτείνουν άνετα ενώ είναι χειρότερα και δεν κόβονται και εύκολα;

----------


## Fissan

Μην ανησυχείς, μπορεί να είναι και ορμονικό. Το να μην φας τίποτα δεν είναι λύση. Περπάτα λίγο εξω στη φύση.

----------


## Elenas

Αγχολυση κάνουν και οι β αποκλειστες. Ορισμένα αντιαρρυθμικα επίσης δεν κόβονται και εθίζεται ο οργανισμός. Δεν είναι παίξε γέλασε τα χάπια. Όταν ξέρεις ότι το πρόβλημα σου είναι το άγχος εστιαζεις στην λύση αυτού. Αν οι έκτακτες είναι αποτέλεσμα καρδιακής πάθησης εστιαζεις στην καρδιά σου. Μόνιμη λύση για τις έκτακτες πέρα από ablation που και αυτό παίζεται δεν υπάρχει. Οπότε ο γιατρός σου λέει αφού οι έκτακτες σου είναι ακίνδυνες λύσε τα άλλα προβλήματα δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω χάπια σαν να είναι καραμέλες. 
Δυστυχώς απαξ και νιώσεις μια φορά έκτακτες τις νιώθεις για πάντα. Σημαίνει ότι το παρασυμπαθητικο σου υπερλειτουργει. Άλλοι έχουν χιλιάδες και δεν νιώθουν ουτε μια.

----------


## Agnwsti

Για τα χάπια μιλησα και πιο πάνω. . η λύση είναι να κάνεις μια θεραπεία οχι να παίρνεις ηρεμιστικά μια ζωή για να σταματάνε οι αρρυθμίες... Εκεί είναι που εθίζεται ο οργανισμός. Στην δική μου περίπτωση σταμάτησαν και όχι δεν τις νιώθεις για πάντα.

----------


## Elenas

Δεν υπάρχει θεραπεία που δινει μονιμα αποτελεσματα για τις εκτακτες. Οπως σου εφυγαν μπορει οποιαδηποτε στιγμη να γυρισουν. Οπως και οι δικες μου και ολων εδω μεσα πανε και ερχονται και χωρις χαπια. για μερες μηνες χρονια

----------


## Νικος99

Έλενα θυμασε π σ ειχα πει για το συμβάν ξαναβαλα χολτερ Γτ εχω βοβηθει μην ήταν διαλειπων κολπικος αποκλεισμός κατι τετια διαβάζω και εχω αρρωστήσει μόνιμα στον πανικό…αν κ μ το αποκλείουνε οι γιατροί 100%…το χολτερ έδειξε 9 μονο παλι…δν μπορω να ξεκολησω απ εκείνο το συμβάν δν ειχα ποτε τετιο πράμα και εχω φοβηθεί μην ειναι τπτ άλλο…για τον κολπικο αποκλεισμό τον διαλειπων γνωρίζεις κατι;

----------


## Elenas

> Έλενα θυμασε π σ ειχα πει για το συμβάν ξαναβαλα χολτερ Γτ εχω βοβηθει μην ήταν διαλειπων κολπικος αποκλεισμός κατι τετια διαβάζω και εχω αρρωστήσει μόνιμα στον πανικό…αν κ μ το αποκλείουνε οι γιατροί 100%…το χολτερ έδειξε 9 μονο παλι…δν μπορω να ξεκολησω απ εκείνο το συμβάν δν ειχα ποτε τετιο πράμα και εχω φοβηθεί μην ειναι τπτ άλλο…για τον κολπικο αποκλεισμό τον διαλειπων γνωρίζεις κατι;


Θύμισε μου ποιο περιστατικό; για κολπικό αποκλεισμό φοβόμουν και γω. Ακόμα δηλαδή λογω κάποιων περίεργων επεισοδίων

----------


## Νικος99

> Θύμισε μου ποιο περιστατικό; για κολπικό αποκλεισμό φοβόμουν και γω. Ακόμα δηλαδή λογω κάποιων περίεργων επεισοδίων


Που σ ειχα πει σε ανηφόρα ένιωσα στιγμιαία στο λαιμό κατι σαν δύσπνοια για δεύτερο παλμος κενο παλμος κενο κ μετα κανονικά…έμαθα για τον αποκλεισμό φενεται στις εξετάσεις αμα υπάρχει….και αν ειναι διαλειπων π δν φενετε δν σ κανει κατι απλα λυποθημας δν σε στέλνει να στο πω και έτσι δλδ…

----------


## Νικος99

> Θύμισε μου ποιο περιστατικό; για κολπικό αποκλεισμό φοβόμουν και γω. Ακόμα δηλαδή λογω κάποιων περίεργων επεισοδίων


Ειναι εύκολο να με πάρεις ενα τηλεφωνο 6979796043 να συζητήσουμε το θεμα;

----------


## Lia22387

Γεια σας παιδιά. Καιρό να τα πούμε. Εζησα κατι σαν θαυμα. Για 2 μηνες ουτε μία και αυτο τον μηνα με εχουν τρελάνει. Σημερα για πρωτη φορά με επιασέ νομιζω αυτο που λεμε ριπές. Δηλαδη ενα πραγμα ασταματητο καθως επλενα τα πιάτα στον νεροχυτη και μετά ενας πόνος δυνατος για καποια λεπτά. Αν ο λόγος ειναι το αγχος ε δε γ*******!!! Δηλαδή υπάρχει ανθρωπος που να μην αγχώνεται για κάτι στη ζωή του; Πηρα μισό emconcor (τα εχω για τετοια περιστατικά) και ελπίζω να βοηθησει. Μετά εκλαιγα διοτι με επιασε το παράπονο. Να νιωθω οτι πάω να πεθανω και μετά να λεω ΟΠΑ! Εδώ εισαι ακομα καλε! Τι κανεις ετσι; Σιγά το πράγμα. Φυσιολογικες ειναι….

----------


## Elli19899

Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Τα ίδια και εγώ εδώ. Ξεκίνησαν ξαφνικά παλι και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω για να ηρεμήσω. Είμαι χάλια. Βέβαια να πω ότι δεν προσεχα αυτές τις μέρες τι έτρωγα και ίσως φταίει και αυτό. Θα προσπαθήσω να ηρεμησω γιατί ουτε ψυχολογικά είμαι καλά. Κουράγιο σε όλους.

----------


## Lia22387

Τι τρως και σε ενοχλει;

----------


## Elli19899

Πολλά και διάφορα και ειδικά αυτές τις μέρες που ξεφυγα από την δίαιτα μου. Πχ σήμερα τώρα ξαφνικά το βράδυ ξεκίνησαν απανωτά πολλες αυτή τη στιγμή που μιλάω και μόλις είδα φάει ένα πατατακι όχι ολόκληρο δυο μπουκιές και μια σταγόνα κοκα κολα. Τώρα τι να πω ρε παιδιά. Να είναι από στομάχι? Να μην ειναι? Πεθαίνω? Θα μείνω στον τόπο? Το μόνο που ξέρει είναι ότι αν εχω έκτακτες αισθάνομαι το στομάχι μου χάλια και το αντίστροφο.

----------


## Νικος99

> Θύμισε μου ποιο περιστατικό; για κολπικό αποκλεισμό φοβόμουν και γω. Ακόμα δηλαδή λογω κάποιων περίεργων επεισοδίων


 καλημερα θελω να με βοηθήσεις αν σου εχει τύχει η ξέρεις κατι….ψηλαφώ τον παλμό μου χωρίς να πιέσω στο λαιμό μ για να βρω το σφυγμό μονο π ακουμπάω το λαιμό μ…και αμα βάλω το δάχτυλο μ εκει π βαράει κλωτσάει πολυ μονο π ακουμπάω…

----------


## Elenas

> καλημερα θελω να με βοηθήσεις αν σου εχει τύχει η ξέρεις κατι….ψηλαφώ τον παλμό μου χωρίς να πιέσω στο λαιμό μ για να βρω το σφυγμό μονο π ακουμπάω το λαιμό μ…και αμα βάλω το δάχτυλο μ εκει π βαράει κλωτσάει πολυ μονο π ακουμπάω…


Δεν είμαι γιατρός Νίκο. Ομοιοπαθουσα απλα που μοιραζόμαι τον πόνο μου εδώ μέσα. Εφόσον έχεις κάνει τις εξετάσεις σου μην ασχολείσαι άλλο. Λογικό να βάρα η καρδιά αυτή είναι η δουλειά της. Θα σου έλεγα να επισκεφθείς ειδικό ψυχικής υγείας...

----------


## Νικος99

> Δεν είμαι γιατρός Νίκο. Ομοιοπαθουσα απλα που μοιραζόμαι τον πόνο μου εδώ μέσα. Εφόσον έχεις κάνει τις εξετάσεις σου μην ασχολείσαι άλλο. Λογικό να βάρα η καρδιά αυτή είναι η δουλειά της. Θα σου έλεγα να επισκεφθείς ειδικό ψυχικής υγείας...


M Πε ο γιατρος οτι λόγο ανχους έχεις υπερκινητική κυκλοφορία δν ειναι κατι η το. Χες παντα κ δν το χες καταλαβει κ επειδή μπορεί να χεις αδυνατήσει κιόλας…πήγα… μ γράψε ενα αντικαταθλιπτικό τ πρωί κ ζαναξ τ βραδυ

----------


## Νικος99

> Θύμισε μου ποιο περιστατικό; για κολπικό αποκλεισμό φοβόμουν και γω. Ακόμα δηλαδή λογω κάποιων περίεργων επεισοδίων


Καλησπερα ελενα να σε ρωτήσω τελευταία κρατήσω οτι μ γίνετε η εκτακτη στην ένταση βασικά όταν αφήσω τα βαρη μετα απ άσκηση η στην μπαλα σε φαση περπατήματος ενοω δλδ οτι είχε τελειωσει η προσπάθεια..έκανε τεστ κοπώσεως μ έγινε μια στους 150…υπέρ κοιλιακή=κολπικη…σ συμβενει σε κόπωση η ξέρεις κατι;

----------


## Elenas

Νικο εκτακτες συμβαινουν παντου και με καθε τροπο. Μην το ψαχνεις παραπανω γιατι θα διπολασιαστει ο αριθμος τους. Στις αρχες ειχα μια φορα στο τοσο κολπικη και μου εγινε εμμονη και εχω φτασει σε σημειο να λειτουργει ανα στιγμες μονο με εκτακτες η καρδια μου. Πιστεψε με δεν το θες αυτο οποτε ξεκολλα πριν να ναι αργα

----------


## Νικος99

> Νικο εκτακτες συμβαινουν παντου και με καθε τροπο. Μην το ψαχνεις παραπανω γιατι θα διπολασιαστει ο αριθμος τους. Στις αρχες ειχα μια φορα στο τοσο κολπικη και μου εγινε εμμονη και εχω φτασει σε σημειο να λειτουργει ανα στιγμες μονο με εκτακτες η καρδια μου. Πιστεψε με δεν το θες αυτο οποτε ξεκολλα πριν να ναι αργα


Έχεις δίκιο σε όλα και ελπίζω να το ξεπεράσεις….σε εχει βοηθήσει γενικά κατι;;έκανες τππ; εμένα μ Πε ο ψυχίατρος μισό ζολοφτ πρωί και μισό ζαναξ βράδυ…και ο αρυθμιολογος μ Πε να παρω concor ενα καθε πρωι βοηθάει παρα πολυ στις έκτακτες και μ λει θα σ φύγουν με αυτο επειδή εχω λιγες….Εγω εχω περίπου μέχρι 10 και αν την μέρα (κολπικεσ) απλα τις νιώθω και δυο φορές μ χει γίνει έντονη…ενα άδειασμα στο λαιμό νιώθω…

----------


## Elenas

Οι κολπικες είναι το τίποτα. Τελείως ακίνδυνες. Μόνο τα αντικαταθλιπτικα με βοηθάνε προς το παρόν

----------


## Νικος99

> Οι κολπικες είναι το τίποτα. Τελείως ακίνδυνες. Μόνο τα αντικαταθλιπτικα με βοηθάνε προς το παρόν


Ναι έτσι μ πάνε κ οι γιατροί…απλα ωρες ωρες τις νιώθω πολυ έντονα δν ξερω αν φτει π δν κοιμαμε κ δν τροω Καλα…δεν φεύγουνε ποτε δλδ;ποσο καιρο έτσι;

----------


## Elenas

Οι κολπικες είναι ούτως ή άλλως πολύ έντονες από την φυση τους. Τις ρχω χρόνια και κάθε χρόνο είναι χειρότερα. Νιώθω ότι απλά θα έρθει η στιγμή που θα παθω έμφραγμα. Οχι δεν νομίζω ότι φεύγουν ποτε τελείως. Από την στιγμή που ετσι λειτουργεί υο σωμα μας πάντα θα επιστρέφουν όσο ξαι να θέλουμε να πιστέψουμε ότι μας ξέχασαν επιτέλους.

----------


## Νικος99

> Οι κολπικες είναι ούτως ή άλλως πολύ έντονες από την φυση τους. Τις ρχω χρόνια και κάθε χρόνο είναι χειρότερα. Νιώθω ότι απλά θα έρθει η στιγμή που θα παθω έμφραγμα. Οχι δεν νομίζω ότι φεύγουν ποτε τελείως. Από την στιγμή που ετσι λειτουργεί υο σωμα μας πάντα θα επιστρέφουν όσο ξαι να θέλουμε να πιστέψουμε ότι μας ξέχασαν επιτέλους.


Έχεις πολλές;αν εχει πολλές Γτ δν κανεις ablation; Τα φάρμακα β αναστολεις Γτ δν παίρνεις μου πάνε οτι βοηθανε…εμένα μ είπε οτι επειδή Εγω λιγες οτι αν μ φύγει το ανχος θα φύγουν…αυτο για το έμφραγμα το πες έτσι πιστεύω δν υσχυει κατι τετιο…Εγω δν ειχα τωρα το τελευταίο τρίμηνο μ βγήκανε π περνάω ανχωδεις διαταραχή….

----------


## Niki7

Καλησπερα παιδια..κι εγω υποφερω εδω και μερες απο εκτακτες συστολες..δεν μπορω αλλο τις εχω χρονια..εχει χαλασει η ζωη μου δεν μπορω να ζω ετσι

----------


## Niki7

Σε βοηθγσε το λοπρεσορ?μου το εχει δωσει και μενα αλλα δεν βλεπω διαφορα

----------


## Νικος99

> Σε βοηθγσε το λοπρεσορ?μου το εχει δωσει και μενα αλλα δεν βλεπω διαφορα


Εγω θα αρχησω τωρα ζολοφτ και ζαναξ το βράδυ…Εγω εχω πολυ λιγες και Οχι καθε μέρα απλα τις νιώθω όταν γινοντε…μ λένε επειδή ειναι πολυ λιγες αν μ φύγει το ανχος θα φύγουνε…

----------


## Niki7

Εμενα δεν φευγουν με τιποτα και ειναι καθημερινες τις νιωθω πολυ εντονα και ιδιαιτερα το βραδυ που θα ξαπλωσω..δεν την παλευω με τιποτα..και ολοι μου λενε οτι δεν εχω τιποτα και να μαθω να ζω με αυτο..δεν γινεται γιατι δεν τις εχω μια στο τοσο..τις εχω καθε μηνα κρατανε 2 βδομαδες και βαλε

----------


## elis

Συμπληρωμα q10 κιου τεν για καρδια παρετε

----------


## Νικος99

> Συμπληρωμα q10 κιου τεν για καρδια παρετε


Εγω π λετε νιώθω κατι στο λαιμό αν δν το ξερά δηλαδη οτι ειναι εκτακτη δν θα έδινα σημασία απλα τωρα π το μαθα φοβαμε…2 φορές τις εχω νιώσει πολυ έντονα…δν έπινα νερό και δν κοιμόμουν Καλα…τωρα τελευταία βδομαδα π πινω πολυ νερό κ κοιμαμε λιγο πιο πολυ η αίσθηση ήδη εχει αλλαξει δν τις νιώθω πολυ και απλα μ γίνετε καθε μέρα μια στην προπόνηση γι αυτο φοβαμε…κοντα στους 2.5 μήνες αλλα εχω πολυ στρες κ μ λένε ειναι παροδικό αν ημερίδων θα φύγουν…κανω μέχρι 10 περίπου την μέρα και αν τελευταία με τπ νερό 2/3..απλα τις νιώθω λιγο…

----------


## Elli19899

Φίλε μου νιώθω όλη μέρα κάθε μέρα εδώ και πολλα χρόνια. Κάνε υπομονή και χαλάρωσε και άκου τον γιατρό σου. Δες το στομάχι σου και μην τρως και κοιμάσαι αμέσως μετά η τρως βαριά και τετοια.

----------


## Νικος99

> Φίλε μου νιώθω όλη μέρα κάθε μέρα εδώ και πολλα χρόνια. Κάνε υπομονή και χαλάρωσε και άκου τον γιατρό σου. Δες το στομάχι σου και μην τρως και κοιμάσαι αμέσως μετά η τρως βαριά και τετοια.


Έχεις δοκιμάσει κατι για να βοηθηθείς;ο γιατρος δν πρότεινε κατι;

----------


## Elli19899

Πρότεινε ναι. Μέχρι και ablation αν δεν ηρεμήσω. Εγώ ήθελα να το παλεψω λίγο μόνη μου. Όταν πηγα και του έδειξα να κάθομαι έτσι και ξεκινούν και όντως ξεκίνησαν επαθε πλακα. Ασταμάτητες μιλάμε. Ριπές. Δυνατές. Μου είπε θα το παρακολουθουμε αλλά μου εδωσε συμβουλές. Πολλά μήλα. Ακουγεται απλό αλλά έτσι ηρέμησα. Μήλο και σκληρή διατροφή. Πράγμα που δείχνει ότι το στομάχι μου ήταν χάλια και ακόμα κάποιες φορές με πιανει. Δεν ξέρω αν σε βοηθήσει πάντως δεν έχεις να χάσεις κάτι.

----------


## Νικος99

> Πρότεινε ναι. Μέχρι και ablation αν δεν ηρεμήσω. Εγώ ήθελα να το παλεψω λίγο μόνη μου. Όταν πηγα και του έδειξα να κάθομαι έτσι και ξεκινούν και όντως ξεκίνησαν επαθε πλακα. Ασταμάτητες μιλάμε. Ριπές. Δυνατές. Μου είπε θα το παρακολουθουμε αλλά μου εδωσε συμβουλές. Πολλά μήλα. Ακουγεται απλό αλλά έτσι ηρέμησα. Μήλο και σκληρή διατροφή. Πράγμα που δείχνει ότι το στομάχι μου ήταν χάλια και ακόμα κάποιες φορές με πιανει. Δεν ξέρω αν σε βοηθήσει πάντως δεν έχεις να χάσεις κάτι.


Όταν λες σκρηλη διατροφή;

----------


## Elli19899

Εννοώ μόνο καλή διατροφή και όχι βλακείες. Και εγώ δεν το τηρώ και όταν τρώω φαστ φουντ και βλακείες έχω πολυ περισσοτερες έκτακτες. Έχω τρελό άγχος και με ρίχνει πολυ. Είμαι τριαντα τριών και ήδη έχω άσπρες τρίχες στα φρυδια. Τι να πω. Το παλευω και θέλω πιο πολυ να φτιάξω το στομάχι μου γιατί βλέπω ότι με επηρεάζει και επηρεάζεται πιο πολυ απ ολα. Εσυ έχεις παρατηρησει να σε βοηθάει κάτι?

----------


## Niki7

Παιδια 10 μερες εχω αυτο το πραγμα..εβαλα χολτερ μονο 3 εκτακτες καταλαβα..απο την ωρα που το εβγαλα με εχουν ταραξει οι εκτακτες παλι..τζαμπα που το εβαλα..δεν αντεχω αλλο..ειμαι 39 χρονων και το εχω 7 χρονια συνεχεια..τι αλλο να κανω?

----------


## Νικος99

> Εννοώ μόνο καλή διατροφή και όχι βλακείες. Και εγώ δεν το τηρώ και όταν τρώω φαστ φουντ και βλακείες έχω πολυ περισσοτερες έκτακτες. Έχω τρελό άγχος και με ρίχνει πολυ. Είμαι τριαντα τριών και ήδη έχω άσπρες τρίχες στα φρυδια. Τι να πω. Το παλευω και θέλω πιο πολυ να φτιάξω το στομάχι μου γιατί βλέπω ότι με επηρεάζει και επηρεάζεται πιο πολυ απ ολα. Εσυ έχεις παρατηρησει να σε βοηθάει κάτι?


Όταν δν ανχονομε δν εχω…προχθές νόμιζα οτι ειχα 13 το χολτερ έγραψε 6….2 κοιλιακες 4 υπερκοικιακες…το θεμα μ ειναι οτι κανω στην κόπωση 1 σε καθε προπόνηση και ειναι κοιλιακή καμια φορά και με φοβίζει..

----------


## Elenas

Όλοι μπορεί να κάνουν ειδικα στην κόπωση απλα δεν τις νιώθουν. Οταν υπάρχει υπερεκκριση ανδρεναλινης λογικό να στέλνει σήματα και από αλλα σημεία της. Τις προάλλες έπιασα την καρδιά του αγοριού μου που χτυπούσε λόγω έντασης παρα πολύ δυνατά και είχε έκτακτη την οποία αυτός δεν ένιωσε αλλα ήταν τέρμα διακριτό το γνωστό κενό. Εμείς λόγω αγχώδους διαταραχής διαισθάνομασφε υα πάντα. Κάθε χτυπο πόνο και αρρυθμία.

----------


## Νικος99

> Όλοι μπορεί να κάνουν ειδικα στην κόπωση απλα δεν τις νιώθουν. Οταν υπάρχει υπερεκκριση ανδρεναλινης λογικό να στέλνει σήματα και από αλλα σημεία της. Τις προάλλες έπιασα την καρδιά του αγοριού μου που χτυπούσε λόγω έντασης παρα πολύ δυνατά και είχε έκτακτη την οποία αυτός δεν ένιωσε αλλα ήταν τέρμα διακριτό το γνωστό κενό. Εμείς λόγω αγχώδους διαταραχής διαισθάνομασφε υα πάντα. Κάθε χτυπο πόνο και αρρυθμία.


Ακριβώς όπως τα λες ειναι…ποτε ειναι επυκινδινο π λένε αν κανεις συνεχόμενες κοιλιακες μπορεί να ερθει κοιλιακή ταχυκαρδια;

----------


## ellaki1989

παιδιά help me.. εδώ και μια βδομάδα με έχουν πιάσει οι καταραμένες οι έκτακτες 2 με 3 το λεπτό δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω φοβάμαι πάρα πολύ είμαι πολύ ανχωδης άτομο με κρίσεις πανικού. Τελευταία φορά έκανα τριπλεξ τον Απρίλιο που μας πέρασε και θα πάω να κάνω πάλι αύριο. Έπαθε ο μπαμπάς μου πρόσφατα έμφραγμα και Μ έχει μείνει μετατραυματικό. Φοβάμαι μη μου πεις ο γιατρός ότι έχω τπτ. Εσείς τι πιστεύετε; Είχα και παλιότερα και τιναζομουν στον ύπνο. Τώρα απλά τις καταλαβαίνω στο λαιμό
Δεν πίνω δε καπνίζω είμαι 32.χρονων

----------

